# First GI trip



## ladyinred (Sep 17, 2006)

Hi all,After having IBS symptoms for over a year, I just went to the GI for the first time. I was wondering what the next steps would be, and what he could discover from the stuff he did. He performed an abdominal/pelvic exam and then took a blood test. Is he testing for things like wheat allergies and lactose intolerance? I also was told to provide a stool sample. He then told me to go on a diet that cut out tons of foods including all milk-based and wheat-based items. So far it's been working a little bit in reducing gas and stomach gurgling, but it took me 6 days to have a BM while on the diet.Thanks!


----------



## 21604 (Nov 14, 2006)

The blood work/stool sample are standard with a GI visit that's related to IBS. They want to make sure that you are not anemic or have any hidden blood in stool. Also sounds like they may be testing for Celiac disease as it looks like you are doing a gluten challenge. Diary elimination is to see if you are lactose intolerant. Best of luck.


----------



## ladyinred (Sep 17, 2006)

Thanks Movinginthemorning. Isn't it also possible to test for Celiac disease and lactose intolerance via the blood test, as opposed to the extreme diet?


----------



## 21604 (Nov 14, 2006)

I'm not a medical expert, so don't quote me on this







Generally, doctors will do a blood draw for Celiac, and based on symptoms will then go on to an endoscopy (considered the gold standard in testing for this)based on symptoms and blood work results. For example, my daughter who has diabetes, and is routinly screened for Celiac, came back with elevated levels for Celiac in bloodwork. Because T1's are asymptomactic, and she had 0 symptoms, they couldn't just say yes she has Celiac. An endoscopy was performed and it showed that she did not have it







Other doctors prefer to go the non-invasive route and try the gluten challenge. The thing with Celiac is that they must do the blood draw first before doing the gluten challenge. Taking gluten out of the diet will totally skew test results, as you must have gluten for 6 weeks prior to testing (or so I was told by my daughters GI)As for lactose intolerance, I don't know if that can be picked up in a blood test, nor do I know if it responds the same way to a gluten challenge.


----------

